# teac tv



## sarahmbvet (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, when playing a movie on repeat via USB on the Teac LEV40A1FHD, is there any way to stop the black info bar popping up on the top when the movie starts at the beginning again? Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not that I've seen on any device that I've used. Most all devices display the title/track info when starting a new track. I don't see an option to disable the title info in the User Manual.


----------

